# Cannondale Caad 9 BB30 White 2009



## Cannondale Caad 9 (Nov 26, 2008)

Hello,

I ordered a Cannondale Caad 9 BB30 White 2009 frame last week, the dealer told me that I would have to wait 1-2 months. 

But yesterday I have read here that 2009 model is out of stock, I don't like the white 2010 paintjob, and I have a problem now.

Can anybody tell me something about this?

Best regards.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2009)

They aren't the same but they look pretty close to me. And for what its worth I would want the 2010, its a better frame. You'll get the BB30 bottom bracket and a lighter fork with carbon steerer in 2010.


----------



## ping771 (Apr 10, 2006)

Cannondale Caad 9 said:


> Hello,
> 
> I ordered a Cannondale Caad 9 BB30 White 2009 frame last week, the dealer told me that I would have to wait 1-2 months.
> 
> ...


You should call your bike shop and ask for a status. Ask them if you are indeed getting an 09 rather than a 2010.


----------



## 2cans (Aug 25, 2008)

take the 10 dude !!


----------



## daivs_T (Feb 2, 2009)

anyone know how much the 2010 caad 9 frameset will cost?


----------



## Dan Gerous (Mar 28, 2005)

CAAD 9 BB30 - 849$ with headset and full carbon fork.

The 2010 BB shell and better fork are better enough to endure the slightly different paintjob... although I'd pick the BBQ black one if it was me...


----------

